# My 2011 RS- REVOLUTION CRUZE



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh hey, this is from SEMA huh? Nice man


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Oh hey, this is from SEMA huh? Nice man


 
Yes sir got it put back together on Saturday Afternoon, thru it in the trailer and drove the 36 hrs out there for Monday,  There was alot of interest in it for sure...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great, very tastefully done.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

you're the guy i hate...haha nice cruze man!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Love the front!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Where did you get that grill! I want it, sweet Cruze!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Wicked cruze maybe you can give us a rundown on your mods! Really like the grill And wheels !


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

LOVE the grille! That is one good lookin' ride!


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, the Grill is a total custom deal, we are looking at having it made if enough interest is found, along with the rear spoiler, i will post better pics of entire car soon, list of mods are:
1 off front faschia, Grill, lowered, 20" custom cut Giovanna wheels,Pirelli tires, custom rear spoiler with shaved bowtie on rear, full Diamond stitch leather interior with black suede door panel and dash pieces, front seats have heaters and messagers in them, painted dash trim, double din Pioneer stereo, painted roof and side mirrors, window tint, K&N CAI, Jet Performance Module, ETC......


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> Thanks for the kind words, the Grill is a total custom deal, we are looking at having it made if enough interest is found, along with the rear spoiler, i will post better pics of entire car soon, list of mods are:
> 1 off front faschia, Grill, lowered, 20" custom cut Giovanna wheels,Pirelli tires, custom rear spoiler with shaved bowtie on rear, full Diamond stitch leather interior with black suede door panel and dash pieces, front seats have heaters and messagers in them, painted dash trim, double din Pioneer stereo, painted roof and side mirrors, window tint, K&N CAI, Edge Performance Module, ETC......


 
GM Selected it to lead the GM Cruise at end of SEMA....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

COLETRAIN said:


> Thanks for the kind words, the Grill is a total custom deal, we are looking at having it made if enough interest is found, along with the rear spoiler, i will post better pics of entire car soon, list of mods are:
> 1 off front faschia, Grill, lowered, 20" custom cut Giovanna wheels,Pirelli tires, custom rear spoiler with shaved bowtie on rear, full Diamond stitch leather interior with black suede door panel and dash pieces, front seats have heaters and messagers in them, painted dash trim, double din Pioneer stereo, painted roof and side mirrors, window tint, K&N CAI, Jet Performance Module, ETC......


You got one vote for me for the Grill. I will buy it the instant it's available if a fair price. . The rear spoiler is alright, i prefer the lip spoiler.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I love that lower front body kit with the larger "fog light area". Looks sweet man.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

what are u lowered on?!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I dig it. Tastefully done indeed.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Hatje said:


> what are u lowered on?!


Pedders, drop springs


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I dig it. Tastefully done indeed.


 
Thank-You, that is what i try to do on all my vehicles..


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

more pics i like it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You have any other cars we can see?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very well done....the best looking front end I've seen to date!!


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> You have any other cars we can see?


Here is my 2010 Camaro, you can go to my garage and see more pics.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> Here is my 2010 Camaro, you can go to my garage and see more pics.


Nice! I like that!! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

COLETRAIN said:


> Here is my 2010 Camaro, you can go to my garage and see more pics.


In love i am


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love that grille even more if it didn't have a bowtie on it.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

COLETRAIN said:


> Here is my 2010 Camaro, you can go to my garage and see more pics.


Nice! Another one tastefully done. Through our dealership I go to several Corvette/Camaro events every year and you can tell some people just piece together a car and think its the best thing ever. With your cars its obvious that there is a lot of work and planning done, everything looks like it goes together. Looks designed, not just assembled.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> I would love that grille even more if it didn't have a bowtie on it.


 
The bowtie can come off in about 1 minute has two post with nuts on back, put it on and left original gold and chrome for SEMA, so GM could see it looking OEM, that bowtie is actually the rear bowtie..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd buy that cruZe in a heartbeat !!!!! Very nicely done


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I'd buy that cruZe in a heartbeat !!!!! Very nicely done


Not if i get to it first!


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

Everything is For Sale isnt it?

just send me your car and I will work with the Team at Revolution Styling to make yours how you want it!!


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

I have talked to the Guys at Revolution Styling and they would entertain making the front lower Chin spoiler, Rear deck Spoiler, and possibly the Grill if we could get enough people interested in them.... Just a thought for everyone .......


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

COLETRAIN said:


> I have talked to the Guys at Revolution Styling and they would entertain making the front lower Chin spoiler, Rear deck Spoiler, and possibly the Grill if we could get enough people interested in them.... Just a thought for everyone .......


You got my vote, its either that or the tune. I would pick the grille over the tune right now if it were available.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice ride dude, if you still have it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like the holden, very nice!


----------

